# Hot Blood - last chance to get this novel from Samhain Publishing



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

*Who dares to challenge a vampire?
*
Two very different immortal creatures have arrived in New York City. One is Tanya Merrit, the last of the Ykrall, a race that lives among--and depends on--human beings.

The other is Janos Wolkran, an ancient and extremely powerful vampire. He has with him a brood of servants, humans that he has converted. But one of his servants is dying. And Wolkran has chosen Tanya's lover, Kathy Harrison, as a replacement. When he kidnaps her, Tanya sets off in a pursuit that will lead her around the world...and into a battle to the death between immortals.

*HOT BLOOD* is also available as a fine-looking  trade paperback.

Read the first review.

"Hot Blood uses hints of traditional vampire folklore, but ultimately it's a dark and gritty horrifying and epic love story" - Scream Magazine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ann & Betsy!

You can find out more about HOT BLOOD on my Blog


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plus news of a new short story ... with more to come.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I think the cover could be better, but thanks for the post and also good luck on the story.

Shane


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Shane.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's Hot Blood again. It's getting more good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is my second novel from Samhain, a terrific new publisher.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at Hot Blood.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's my second novel from Samhain Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a new collection up on Kindle this coming week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up,together with some brand-new superhero fiction ... see my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is one of 2 novels I have with Samhain. See my signature for more information.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty more of my fiction will be appearing on Kindle this year ... and there's already a great deal to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More  99c stories are on their way to Kindle in July. Meanwhile, there's this much bigger piece of fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price. Or there's this long novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Available on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and Smashwords.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that sale's still on. But if you prefer pro-published novels, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost  over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've allowed it to go on for an extra couple of weeks, but the sale is almost at an end. Really.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over ... but most of my eBooks are reasonably priced.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hot Blood has just had another very good review, this time from Scream Magazine ... see the top of this thread.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new novel's almost ready for Kindle. Meanwhile, there's this pro-published one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Samhain is closing down. So who knows will be publishing this novel next?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I still don't know.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll find out eventually, I'm sure.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel out next week, more than likely.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, a little later than that, as it turns out. Patience is a virtue, especially if you write.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Samhain are closing down their horror publishing operation at the end of the year. So this is the last chance to buy a copy of this novel from them.


----------

